# shorts from the landscaper's wood pile, milled to 1", 2" and 4"



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 5, 2016)

bought a quarter cord of log sections from a landscape co. the other day. milled them into 1" and 2" boards. as well a 4" thick piece of each for turning. sumac, mesquite, elm, ash, desert willow and figured eucalyptus

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 5, 2016)

this is one of the ash 1" boards with a double crotch feather

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 9


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 5, 2016)

Awesome stack of some pretty cool wood
Dave


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 5, 2016)

Nice. I like the double crotch!!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice. I like the double crotch!!



Don't we all??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (Sep 6, 2016)

But a double crotch doesn't do you any good if all you have is a single.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 6, 2016)

Appears you really made out well. Surprised you had to pay a landscape company though. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 6, 2016)

Shorts, crotchs, what is this thread about again?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 6, 2016)

well they sell for fire wood and they must have 300 cords on hand. i was able to pick out of the unsplit piles. and therefore i bought all crotch and figured wood. $40 for a quarter cord is not bad when it's all specialty stuff hand picked

Reactions: Agree 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2016)

vegas urban lumber said:


> well they sell for fire wood and they must have 300 cords on hand. i was able to pick out of the unsplit piles. and therefore i bought all crotch and figured wood. $40 for a quarter cord is not bad when it's all specialty stuff hand picked



Put that way, you got a hell of a deal!!! Tony


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 11, 2016)

cut a nice small pair of olive crotch pieces about 6 inches by avg 3 inches each

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Sep 16, 2016)

I might have to look you up when I'm out to visit the In-laws at Christmas time!


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 16, 2016)

mdlbldrmatt135 said:


> I might have to look you up when I'm out to visit the In-laws at Christmas time!


sounds great fell free to pm me


----------



## MEB02 (Nov 15, 2016)

Are you able to sell the shorty stuff, I have some but didn't think it had any real use


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 15, 2016)

depending on the material some of it is correctly sized and type for turning squares or to be cut into the various blanks sizes. it's not gonna build furniture but rounds cut and stabilized as cookies can be sold at trivets, coasters, and or laid up in mosaic tops


----------



## Tony (Nov 15, 2016)

MEB02 said:


> Are you able to sell the shorty stuff, I have some but didn't think it had any real use



Post it up Mike, there's a good chance somebody will want it. Tony


----------

